# Agressive female Danio?



## FlatPanda (Jan 18, 2011)

I have a 16g with 3 Platies (females), and 5 Fancy Fin Zebra Danios. 4 of the Danios are females, 1 is male. 

Among the females Danios, one is both the largest size wise and has a very large tummy (pregnant?). She seems aggressive; she chases any that Danio that get close to her (no chasing Platies). Everyone seems fine- but I wonder if I need to increase their school size by a few more? If I do need to and more, does it have to be the same kind of Danio? Is it just because she might be pregnant?


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

I have been hearing about aggressive danios more and more. They are more of a pest than anything. She won't hurt the other fish as long as there are plenty in there.You can match up danios of the same body type. Zebra Danios will school with long finned zebra danios, gold zebra danios, glofish, and leopard danios. All are different morphs of the standard zebra danio.


----------

